# Who is the hottest female on this forum?



## ajustana (Dec 29, 2003)

The message is all in the title!  Who is the hottest female in this forum?  I've sen some J'Bo pics and she looks pretty nice.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

This thread is Doomed, why does it even matter? This really just seems like a sexist question, wether you are male or female I dont know (although your name seems somewhat feminine), but what is being asked is essentiall who do we value most for them looking good.

Then we get to make everyone else feel bad for being handed the short stick in life? What a nice Christmas present for us.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2003)

We've already been there, done that.  We think all the women here at IM are HOT, beautiful, intelligent ladies.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

Does not everyone have thier own special qualities?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Exactly-- Don't go there!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

I was waiting for BF to pop in here.

How goes it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

ROFLMAO..


3 people posted at the same time.....

Is that a record or what?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

ya thats crazy!!!!!!!!! 

Oh and Babs- I love your sigs...


----------



## ajustana (Dec 29, 2003)

Whoah....I feel like I just got lectured by my Mom or something.  I didn't realize that so many people on this board were uptight.  

I'd delete the post, but apparently you have to be an elite member to do so.  Does anyone else find it funny that they want you to pay money to be able to delete posts?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

Aw thanks sweetie.  I love your AVI...You're very photo genic.....


I'm heading home.  See ya'll 2morrow


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Whoah....I feel like I just got lectured by my Mom or something.  I didn't realize that so many people on this board were uptight.
> 
> I'd delete the post, but apparently you have to be an elite member to do so.  Does anyone else find it funny that they want you to pay money to be able to delete posts?




No one is uptight.....Just put yourself in our shoes...better yet...

Do a search based on the topic of your thread and you'll see where everyone is coming from.  It's not about being uptight.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Who is the hottest female in this forum?



I am!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

LoL @ Prince--

Thanks Babs!!!

And NO- None of us our uptight---its just a bad topic! 

We are All Beautiful!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> I'd delete the post, but apparently you have to be an elite member to do so.  Does anyone else find it funny that they want you to pay money to be able to delete posts?



THAT IS UNTRUE! 

Only moderators can delete the FIRST post of a thread because that will delete the ENTIRE thread.

Any member can delete their own post as long as it's not the first post of the thread.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

Prince that was pretty funny 

You're welcome Stacey


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Who is the hottest female on this forum?*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I am!


Yes, you are so pretty Prince 

Hey Babs!  I started a new journal, check it out!


----------



## ajustana (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> THAT IS UNTRUE!
> 
> Only moderators can delete the FIRST post of a thread because that will delete the ENTIRE thread.
> ...




So, in theory, if I happened to create a thread that only received posts from angry women lecturing me, could I delete the entire thread?  Doesn't that seem fair since I started it?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

We are not angry women!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2003)

Nope, if I enabled it so a member could delete the first post they could potentially delete hundreds of posts in a thread simply cause they do not like the direction their thread took.


----------



## ajustana (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> We are not angry women!!!!



Technically, I never called any of you angry women.  You must have thought that because of my theoretically speaking post to Prince.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2003)

Noone was trying to lecture you.  We are simply stating our position.


----------



## ajustana (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Nope, if I enabled it so a member could delete the first post they could potentially delete hundreds of posts in a thread simply cause they do not like the direction their thread took.




Yeah, but now I might get posts from 50 other women yelling at me!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Your own fault


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2003)

furthermore ajustana you obviously have no clue the amount of time, energy and money that goes into building and running a site like this.


----------



## ajustana (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Your own fault



Stacey, I'm just kidding with you and the others on here.  Men have a tendancy to be sexist and ask stupid shit.  However, I can promise you that I didn't mean any harm by this post.  I was/am simply bored at my job right now because everyone is on vacation.  I through up a stupid post in bordem and apologize.  You are all correct that it doesn't matter who looks better or worse than anyone else.  

I stand politely corrected.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Whoah....I feel like I just got lectured by my Mom or something.  I didn't realize that so many people on this board were uptight.



Think of all the people that have been passed up thier entire life, or the little people who were picked on because they were different - missing a finger, walked with a limp, whatever. Normally these people dont want to be reminded day in and day out how they are #2 or #3 and that they are so undesireable, just like those picked last in sporting events.

Thats all.


----------



## ajustana (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> furthermore ajustana you obviously have no clue the amount of time, energy and money that goes into building and running a site like this.



Now Prince...that was somewhat uncalled for, don't you think?  I never even hinted or made any reference to any of the work you or the others contribute to this board.  I only asked why I couldn't delete one of my own posts.  I felt as if you pointed out the logic behind it, I accepted it, but then you took a personal shot at me.  

I have nothing but the upmost respect for all of you that run this forum.  I find it very helpful for the most part and am amazed at the amount of work certain people put into it, especially with very little monetary return.


----------



## ajustana (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Think of all the people that have been passed up thier entire life, or the little people who were picked on because they were different - missing a finger, walked with a limp, whatever. Normally these people dont want to be reminded day in and day out how they are #2 or #3 and that they are so undesireable, just like those picked last in sporting events.
> 
> Thats all.



Mudge, my apologies came out in my last post.  However, you should realize that asking about the hottest female body doesn't even start to imply that any person is better than another....#2 or #3.  One would think that it's you that is ranking people.  

I truly hope you'd have the same response for someone with a post regarding who is the most intellectual female on the board.  

I'm just making a case here....again, my apology is already in place.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

If someone has to be the hottest/smartest/fastest someone else is always lesser, not everyone can be the hottest at the same time.

I rarely see people talk about braniacs on fitness forums, at least in terms of posts dedicated to them.

But of course, we should accept who we are because we can't change everything about how we look. Then again it is only human to react to things like, being the best, or being #2.

So if we were all enlightened and did not care about such things, this thread would not have existed in the first place.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2003)

One's attractiveness is all relavant anyway.  What I think is attractive in a woman may not be what you think is attractive.

Now as far as brains, I'm clearly the winner there


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Stacey, I'm just kidding with you and the others on here.  Men have a tendancy to be sexist and ask stupid shit.  However, I can promise you that I didn't mean any harm by this post.  I was/am simply bored at my job right now because everyone is on vacation.  I through up a stupid post in bordem and apologize.  You are all correct that it doesn't matter who looks better or worse than anyone else.
> 
> I stand politely corrected.




Thanks! 

And I hear ya-- I'm bored to at work!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> The message is all in the title!  Who is the hottest female in this forum?



I can't say for sure.  I need their temperature readings first before I can tell.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

If you are bored play some Yahoo checkers or pool


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

If you could take all the girls here and mush them all together, then you would have the hottest/ smartest/ most inteligent etc Chick eva!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

hey! i used to get picked on...

but seriously, we're all friends here (i think) 
u dont say those kinds of things among friends


----------



## Dero (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> One's attractiveness is all relavant anyway.  What I think is attractive in a woman may not be what you think is attractive.
> 
> Now as far as brains, I'm clearly the winner there


Dat's 'cus you have two brains for the next 9 months!!!






Plus who cares who is the hottest person,be it male or female...
BF,you hit the nail smack on the head(as usuall) it's all in the eyes of the beholder,my definition of hot is certainly NOT the same as,let's say Smudge,'cus we are two different individuals...



(Thank GAWD for DAT!!!)
   @ Mudge


----------



## heeholler (Dec 29, 2003)

All women are beautiful. Don't you think? At least I do!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

No, not all.......


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Now Prince...that was somewhat uncalled for, don't you think?  I never even hinted or made any reference to any of the work you or the others contribute to this board.  I only asked why I couldn't delete one of my own posts.



Maybe, but I took this kind of personal:


> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_Does anyone else find it funny that they want you to pay money to be able to delete posts?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No, not all.......



True, some people just flat out suck, and someone with a bad attitude doesn't have much going for them.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 29, 2003)

True. I should have added it is the personality and attitude that can be ugly.


----------



## JJJ (Dec 29, 2003)

I think that everyone should be able to start any kind of thread in the open. If you dont like the thread, stay out of it. 

Freedom of speech. Use it or lose it.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

We're lucky that so many of us are different, our goals are different and our life styles, makes for a good mix


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> I think that everyone should be able to start any kind of thread in the open. If you dont like the thread, stay out of it.
> 
> Freedom of speech. Use it or lose it.


We've had threads like this before, people's feelings get hurt and it's disrespectable to all the women here, as I said we are all different, older/younger/body builders/mothers/single woman/roadies. We all have different, yet similar goals and we are all at different levels..........and we as woman do not do this to the men here, nor would we, cuz we think your all HOT


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> True. I should have added it is the personality and attitude that can be ugly.



Beauty is only skin deep, but ugliness cuts to the bone


----------



## JJJ (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Beauty is only skin deep, but ugliness cuts to the bone



Said by the man with an addiction to J´Bos ass  




> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> and we as woman do not do this to the men here, nor would we, cuz we think your all HOT



I made one for you.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, a nude video


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> What, a nude video


You want one eh??


----------



## JJJ (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> What, a nude video



No a "hottest male" thread. 

Ill show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Dec 29, 2003)

I didn't realize all the women on the board were running fevers.

OK ladies, all at once place a thermometer in your mouths and tell us how high your fever is. No holding it in front of the heater vent like you did to stay home from school.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You want one eh??


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_


When i'm ripped and waxed


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> When i'm ripped and waxed


ooooooooooohhhh, I can't wait


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> ooooooooooohhhh, I can't wait


----------



## gr81 (Dec 29, 2003)

all I have to say is that I can't believe that people are makin such a big deal about this post, you guys keep sayin who cares, who cares, well if you don't care then why does it matter if someone says who is hot. If it is really that stupid of a topic then what does it matter. Whether a woman is hot or not matters very much to men, and not every woman is hot so we like to celebrate who is, deal with it. Its not like woman don't have things that they talk about regarding their men. I think that there is nothing wrong with a thread like this and thats this dude doesn't need to be jumped all over for starting it. You girls should take the compliment and not trip like this, especially if you are all so hot. Are we not on a fitness forum, and if so shouldn't we recognize who has put that work in by congratulating their dedication to their body? Also shouldn't that be a source of motivation for the others that aren't quite there yet? Also how is this any different than our contest we are running so see who looks better in a few months, are we not recognizing them for their body? I do think that most of you girls are very pretty, everone has their own thing going on and thats great, but there is not need to take something like this as an insult. Thats what us men do, we like to talk about hot women. what the hell is wrong with that?? I am sure that everyone will say that I am a pig now even though you are probably not hearing if that is the case. I am just merely defending the testosterone that is left in here. no need to get all worked up


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

The women at this forum have a little more respect for eachother, obviusly more than some of the men realize, even though we have our little spats........we help eachother in our journals and don't need men to have contest here to tell us who is more so in any one area, we all know what we look like, and we all know what eachothers goals are, we don't need a contest to help our egos, and the IM comp going on right now, isn't about comparison, it's about motivation I'm sure...........

 to GR81


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 29, 2003)

why doesn't he just change it to say, what IM female gets you a little extra amped for your workout... hehe... or what about... what IM female do you have a crush on?  I mean, even married guys can have innocent internet crushes right?


----------



## gr81 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_



How dare you katie!!! 
saying who is hot isn't a competition either, it is merely recognizing those who are hot. I know you woman feel the need to compete with each other in every thing but that isn't our intention. As a man, I say the more beautiful women, the better. Its not like we are sayin, oh well we can only have one hot chick and she will get all the love, love to all the good lookin chicks. Just b/c you say a woman is hot, thats doesn't mean you have no respect. You are simply makin this into something its not, thats all I am saying. You all should be takin this as a compliment, not getting your progestorone levels all worked up until you become mad at us men. The competition side of it is between you woman, not us. You are the ones that make things like this into what it is. 
I may be a pig, but at least I am an honest pig!! ha

by the way K, ya know if you go ahead and send me the rest of that pic then maybe you could be bumped up higher in the list, hmmm. j/k


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> I think that everyone should be able to start any kind of thread in the open. If you dont like the thread, stay out of it.
> 
> Freedom of speech. Use it or lose it.



So if we dont like something we can't excersize our freedom of speech? Nobody called this person a Nazi, we are all here _discussing_ just like what the _discussion board _was intended for


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> why doesn't he just change it to say, what IM female gets you a little extra amped for your workout... hehe... or what about... what IM female do you have a crush on?  I mean, even married guys can have innocent internet crushes right?


No....... that would be wrong


----------



## JJJ (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> So if we dont like something we can't excersize our freedom of speech? Nobody called this person a Nazi, we are all here _discussing_ just like what the _discussion board _was intended for




Nobody was discussing anything, it was just name calling and such.
I think that everyone on this board should be beyond shoolyard bullying. 

Anyhow, Im sure nobody needs me defending them.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2003)

HA! I am going to go ahead and post in this thread anyhow 
I think all the women here on IM are hot   But... I PERSONALLY like Atherjen ooh yea


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 29, 2003)

damn Premier... I was going to mention her too... I think I'm in love...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Nobody was discussing anything, it was just name calling and such.



Hmm, I didn't notice any name calling 

As for my two cents, I simply tried to explain how some people might take things. Not everyone goes through thier life every day being told how pretty they are or how hot they are etc etc, and I just think its kind of lame overall to be valued for that and nothing else. Although of course there are times when I know I appreciate being noticed, so its all balance.

However, just throwing my pennies out there, take them for whatever they are worth to you (all).

That said, there are certainly some delicious looking women here, but I try to keep my tongue in my mouth. I can think of two off hand that dont visit much that I've seen lately, so its not like I'm homersexual or anything, believe me


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> damn Premier... I was going to mention her too... I think I'm in love...




Me too... me too...  *sigh*


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> The message is all in the title!  Who is the hottest female in this forum?  I've sen some J'Bo pics and she looks pretty nice.



I'd never respond to this because choosing just one would be insulting to all the other awefully hot gals here. besides that, how do you judge on pics alone.  I love so many of the gals here like they were my sisters and would never choose one over the other.  I rate them all 10's


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes,  I agree with you Mudge.



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> This thread is Doomed, why does it even matter? This really just seems like a sexist question, wether you are male or female I dont know (although your name seems somewhat feminine), but what is being asked is essentiall who do we value most for them looking good.
> 
> Then we get to make everyone else feel bad for being handed the short stick in life? What a nice Christmas present for us.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh man I just read this whole board and I have to be really honest here.  I think people got on this guys case pretty quickly just for asking a simple question.  He is new and came across J'bos pic and found her attractive and asked if anyone else fancied a certain individual.  I can see right away he meant nothing rude by the thread.  Hell they have the miss usa contest miss universe and all sorts of those silly beauty contests.  His question was harmless.   All everyone had to do if they felt compelled to respond was to just say NO I don't have a favorite.  Similar to how I posted above without even reading a single one of yours.   Relax people and be nice to the newbies.

Welcome aboard new guy.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Yes,  I agree with you Mudge.



Wow, I'm going to go play the Lotto now!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I think people got on this guys case pretty quickly just for asking a simple question. He is new and came across J'bos pic and found her attractive and asked if anyone else fancied a certain individual.



Maybe it is my own weakness. If I open my mouth I am bound to make myself look like an ass if I really said what I think about sometimes. I'm kinky and I have a high sex drive, so I usually try to keep my mouth shut, and overall I just think it is a lame thing to talk about when there are more important or enlightening topics.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Maybe it is my own weakness. If I open my mouth I am bound to make myself look like an ass if I really said what I think about sometimes. I'm kinky and I have a high sex drive, so I usually try to keep my mouth shut, and overall I just think it is a lame thing to talk about when there are more important or enlightening topics.



Actually Mudge from what I remember reading your posts were very well written and I wasn't talking about you my man.  You seem to rarely offend anyone.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh man I just read this whole board and I have to be really honest here.  I think people got on this guys case pretty quickly just for asking a simple question.  He is new and came across J'bos pic and found her attractive and asked if anyone else fancied a certain individual.  I can see right away he meant nothing rude by the thread.  Hell they have the miss usa contest miss universe and all sorts of those silly beauty contests.  His question was harmless.   All everyone had to do if they felt compelled to respond was to just say NO I don't have a favorite.  Similar to how I posted above without even reading a single one of yours.   Relax people and be nice to the newbies.
> 
> Welcome aboard new guy.




see thats what I'm sayin, you woman need to chill out for sure. Its all good


----------



## firestorm (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey G how the hell have you been?  Damn man you hating on me or sumthen bro?  You don't talk to me no more!!  Everything ok man?  I hope your still not pissed bout that  v ice thing last week you know I was just foolen with ya.   I hope your Xmas was nice and I wish you a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR MY FRIEND.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 30, 2003)

Stop the debate.  I'm convinced it's Greek Blonde Chick.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey G how the hell have you been?  Damn man you hating on me or sumthen bro?  You don't talk to me no more!!  Everything ok man?  I hope your still not pissed bout that  v ice thing last week you know I was just foolen with ya.   I hope your Xmas was nice and I wish you a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR MY FRIEND.




I could neva hate on you my brotha, you my man of course. You got my PM wishin you a great holiday right....I know you were jokin around dawg, no harm no foul. Man I am stuck workin on weds until 11pm!!!!! can youy beleive that shit!!  Somehow I gotta get outa there and get all fucked up with a bitch lined up for me by midnight! wish me luck, haha. I'mm gonna havta come wit the express game that night. Thanks 4 da kind words playa. did you get anythang good for xmas??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I could neva hate on you my brotha, you my man of course. You got my PM wishin you a great holiday right...
> 
> Yea my man I got it did  you get mine?
> ...


WEll you have my luck in your back pocket dawg don't worry bout that.

Yea I got a set of 120 pound dumbells  get to use them tomorrow I hope I can handle them.
Talk to you Wedneday G. If not  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## JJJ (Dec 30, 2003)

So after 76 posts its; 

Atherjen;             2 votes. 
J´Bo;                   1 vote. 
Greekblondchic;  1 vote.

 

Anyone offended?


----------



## ajustana (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh man I just read this whole board and I have to be really honest here.  I think people got on this guys case pretty quickly just for asking a simple question.  He is new and came across J'bos pic and found her attractive and asked if anyone else fancied a certain individual.  I can see right away he meant nothing rude by the thread.  Hell they have the miss usa contest miss universe and all sorts of those silly beauty contests.  His question was harmless.   All everyone had to do if they felt compelled to respond was to just say NO I don't have a favorite.  Similar to how I posted above without even reading a single one of yours.   Relax people and be nice to the newbies.
> 
> Welcome aboard new guy.



I really appreciate this post.  Thank you for finding the lack of harmful intentions and open expressiveness in it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2003)

The ones who grab my attention are those who are humble, not full of themselves, down to earth, and keep a low profile.  

Pictures are one thing, but my perception of someone can completely change (and has) based on their posts.  I can not admire a nice photo if I knew there is a lousy personality that comes with it.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> How dare you katie!!!
> saying who is hot isn't a competition either, it is merely recognizing those who are hot. I know you woman feel the need to compete with each other in every thing but that isn't our intention. As a man, I say the more beautiful women, the better. Its not like we are sayin, oh well we can only have one hot chick and she will get all the love, love to all the good lookin chicks. Just b/c you say a woman is hot, thats doesn't mean you have no respect. You are simply makin this into something its not, thats all I am saying. You all should be takin this as a compliment, not getting your progestorone levels all worked up until you become mad at us men. The competition side of it is between you woman, not us. You are the ones that make things like this into what it is.
> I may be a pig, but at least I am an honest pig!! ha
> ...


LMAO...........I didn't say that we compete, maybe some do but I don't, and I'm certainly not getting worked up Aaron, I did put smilies on that post, I'm never mad at men, why would I be nor anyone on this forum, it's not that personal believe me, take a chill pill babe or go get some 

BTW..........I didn't realize I was on anyone's list here, at least it's not a goal of mine  I've had my day on "the list" it's not something I require to enhance my self esteem


----------



## katie64 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm not on anyone's list


----------



## ajustana (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I'm not on anyone's list




Maybe women not on lists (or those who are) shoudl take some nude photos so we can better judge.  


*** Disclaimer: this was meant as a joke.  Please women, don't bite my head off.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 30, 2003)

yea  J'Bo needs to show us whats under that black dress !!!!

ahahhahha

ASAP


----------



## ajustana (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> yea  J'Bo needs to show us whats under that black dress !!!!
> 
> ahahhahha
> ...




No kiddin!  I mean...she's not wearing all that much clothing to begin with.  What's a little more taken off?  Personally, If I was a female and could take pictures in a bikini, taking them nude wouldn't really be much different.  It's that first step to the bikini that women find the hardest.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> So after 76 posts its;
> 
> Atherjen;             2 votes.
> ...


If I were going to vote it'd be for Stacey 

And as long as I stay on the top of fade's list then all is good


----------



## ajustana (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> If I were going to vote it'd be for Stacey
> 
> And as long as I stay on the top of fade's list then all is good




Man, Atherjen is incredibly ripped.  How does a 19yr old female have so much muscle?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Man, Atherjen is incredibly ripped.  How does a 19yr old female have so much muscle?



eat properly and go to the gym.


----------



## ajustana (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> eat properly and go to the gym.



But have you looked at her pics?  For a 19yr old female, there HAS to be some serious genetics in play as well.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2003)

she's doing well for herself, yes


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

Just for everyones information. I have taken nudies but they are not for the web  they are for special friends. I am not ashamed or embarassed by any means and if the nudies are done with an eye for art the they are tasteful and sexy.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Just for everyones information. I have taken nudies but they are not for the web  they are for special friends. I am not ashamed or embarassed by any means and if the nudies are done with an eye for art the they are tasteful and sexy.


And you shouldn't be ashamed or embarassed honey!  You're a beautiful lady!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 30, 2003)

and you SHOULDNT be ashamed or embarassed to pm them to me

because im such a good special friend

ahahaha

ASAP


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am still thinking....there's alot of really attractive women on this board.  There's alot of "quality" personalities as well.  The combination of both makes it tough.  There are too many to name.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW thank you Ann!! I would definalty vote for you also!! Not only are you Beautiful on the outside---but You are THE MOST beautiful person on the inside I have Ever met!!! 

You make me want to be more happy every day!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2003)

Atherjen moderates on at least one other board, so apperantly she knows something


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

Balla...pm you? only one person has seen them dear (and the photographer) and no one else will


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 30, 2003)

ohhhh 

let me be the second person !! aahahha

i wont tell.........


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> If I were going to vote it'd be for Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks DJ- 

I think all the ladies here Are SO beautiful & the guys here are extremley hot here too..


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

Everyone is beautiful in their own way


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Exactly J'Bo!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks DJ-
> 
> I think all the ladies here Are SO beautiful & the guys here are extremley hot here too..




 ...Stacey called me a hottie


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh Ya Baby, I sureeee did!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks DJ-
> 
> I think all the ladies here Are SO beautiful & the guys here are extremley hot here too..



Anytime.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Stacey, do you have a twin sister??


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 30, 2003)

I really liked Leslie's newer competition photos... very attractive... she's very level headed too... I kinda dig on that...


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Nope no twin sister- sorry


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2003)

Even me? 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Everyone is beautiful in their own way


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Balla...pm you? only one person has seen them dear (and the photographer) and no one else will


What about my 1/2 shot


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2003)

Be a man Rissole...take a full shot


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

i vote for everybody  even the guys


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah!!! I'm finally included, thanks Greeky


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> I really appreciate this post.  Thank you for finding the lack of harmful intentions and open expressiveness in it.




AJ,,, I calls em like I sees em my man.  I knew it was meant with no negative intention and I maybe would have done the same thing at a board I was totally new at and didn't know anyone.  No worries man, if nobody else talks to you after this,, I certainly will.  Peace and have a happy SAFE New Year.
Fire


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> The ones who grab my attention are those who are humble, not full of themselves, down to earth, and keep a low profile.
> 
> Pictures are one thing, but my perception of someone can completely change (and has) based on their posts.  I can not admire a nice photo if I knew there is a lousy personality that comes with it.




IAB I hear exactly what your saying from a deeper phylosophical standpoint as in searching the planet for a women you wish to marry or at least date but come on now... You know you've walked down the street alone or with a bud and some knockout gal walked by and you know you saw her and,,,either to yourself or out loud you said  something to the nature,, oh damn that gal is smooooken'''''.   you may have even done that the 1st time you ever "saw" your wife which was possibly the incentive to go up and talk to her.  I know that is how it was with me and my wife.   I saw her sitting somewhere, I looked over and she blasted this killer smile at me and I stopped dead in my tracks and said OUT LOUD to my buddy  OH my God that gal over there is smoken and she smiled at me?? what should I do?  lol


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> LMAO...........I didn't say that we compete, maybe some do but I don't, and I'm certainly not getting worked up Aaron, I did put smilies on that post, I'm never mad at men, why would I be nor anyone on this forum, it's not that personal believe me, take a chill pill babe or go get some
> 
> BTW..........I didn't realize I was on anyone's list here, at least it's not a goal of mine  I've had my day on "the list" it's not something I require to enhance my self esteem




Huu hoo,, are you saying you would prefer I remove you from my list Katie???  Well I'm not so there.!!!!!     hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i vote for everybody  even the guys



hahaha your a better politician then I am GB.  Good post.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah!!! I'm finally included, thanks Greeky



Yea man I just thought of that,, she voted for "all" that includes me too right?  Yeaaay for me!!  I wonder though, that would put you and I back in a tie for hottest smokenest dudes in here along with "everyone" else so you and I need to up the training bro,, we MUST be number 1 EVEN if nobody will admit it later!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

With your training your definately headed to #1 buddy! I'm really impressed with the improvements you've made!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Well thank you soo much for that Rock!!  Your not going so shappy yourself my friend!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

We'll see pic time! I'm going alot on faith it'll work out by May


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

I hear you there.  I like the way my lifts are going but i'm not crazy bout the look yet at all.  I still need to get this midsection down.


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ...Stacey called me a hottie




Me too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Cut for me starts Feb, just hope I do it right. Too many diet and cardio options!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

I judge not by one's appearance but by their kindness and personality and I say everyone's a hottie too!  Except for the goons that were here 2 months ago shaking crap up!!!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

I agree, true personality goes a million miles to make someone look better or worse, no lie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Absolutely!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

Definitely!!  I hope the women here see, 3 good guys here!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I agree, true personality goes a million miles to make someone look better or worse, no lie.



Yea I think personality definitely works on my behalf cause I'm certainly no male model looking kinda guy. hahahahaha   When your ugly like me you better have a good personality.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

What false modesty!!! That's like Leslie saying she's not hot!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey I see lots of good guys here David. We all ROCK!!!!  Even Rock ROCKS. HAHAHAHAHAHA     OH and no false modisty here rock I just know I'm not great looking but that's cool.  I've got what I want and like I said.. I think I have a very good personality and I'm very friendly and fun to be around so I'm told not just assuming.  so I go on that and that is good enough for me.  Seriously.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Fire, I cant figure out that avi... is that Doomsdays fist coming through?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey honestly PreMier, I really don't know. I asked peeps here to get me some superman avis and that was one given to me.  I don't know what it is!  lol


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

LoL.  I think it is Doomsdays hand.  He is big gray and rocklike, and he killed superman.  Plus it looks like its ripping through the S?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

[img2]http://www.supermantv.net/wallpaperbattles/doomsday/doomsdaywars.jpg[/img2]



What ya think?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

cool pic but thinking back the thing coming through my emblem was not a fist but some sort of monster head.  I'll copy it and blow it up to see for sure.


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

how did superman die anyway. You see I don't follow comics.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I fprgot how superman died. Was it fighting Doomsday? I dont remember.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

I didn't pay no mind to that my friend.  I refused to read the story at that point.  I boycotted it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Supermans dead?!?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Superman VS Doomsday "The Death of Superman"

With the beginning of 1992, DC Comics delivered the biggest publicity stunt since Coca Cola ran that big publicity stunt with "new" Coke taste and the "classic" Coke taste all to gain just public attention. "The Death of Superman" began back in the multiple Super-Hero All Star cast with "Panic in the Sky". Superman's arch foe Brainiac takes over War World, and is confronted with every DC super-hero, (Captain Marvel, Lar Gand aka. Mon-el (with the Legion or his new name Valor) Wonder Woman, Agent Liberty, the New Justice League, and so fourth), Brainiac is defeated and is left lobotomized. But before his defeat, he releases a huge metal ball that contains the monster DOOMSDAY! 

 So with the beginning of the battle in Superman: the Man of Steel #18 Doomsday bashes his way out of the metal container and starts his destructive rampage along the country side. The Justice League soon confront the monster and are very quickly defeated. Guy Gardner former Green Lantern is really the only Leaguer who really puts up a fight, but is quickly defeated and sent out on a stretcher. Not surprised and about time! 
 This new so-called Justice League who at the time was lead by Superman, hears of the monster while doing a TV talk show in front of a live audience filled with teeny-boppers and high school punks, ups and leaves to confront the situation and is soon greeted by Booster Gold in Justice League #69 and the REAL BATTLE BEGINS!!! 
 The Adventures of Superman #497 and Superman #74 have the most destructive and devastating battle Superman has ever had. Along the way the battle falls into the Cadmus Project and the abandon Habitat Area where the battle levels the entire area. Superman has some help from the Golden Guardian but after taking the warrior woman Maxima to the hospital, the Golden Guardian is quickly leveled by the Monster Doomsday and the battle continues on with Superman in hot pursuit. 
 In Action Comics #684 and Superman: the Man of Steel #19 Doomsday's rampage carries the battle to the outskirts of Metropolis, a half naked Superman is just about on the verge of really dropping dead but his fury and enthusiastic determination keep Doomsday off balance and now the battle enters Metropolis. After a near 150 mile long battle of destruction, the only hero to help Superman along this path of destruction, is Lex Luthor Jr.'s new female "pet" a new Supergirl. (sadly the only survivor of the Pocket Universe, did I not tell you that the Pocket Universe would come back and haunt Superman? Read Superman vs Superboy battle article #7) But one punch from Doomsday, and she is quickly turned back into the mushly-soggy cornflakes clay substance she was created out of. Lex Luthor Jr. in the mean time is sitting on his fat butt still wining about what kind of a public nuisance Superman is, decides to send out his battle troops to try and help subdue the rampaging Doomsday! But the monster shrugs those clowns off like swatting mosquitoes. 
 FINALLY: in Superman #75 the battle comes to a dramatic conclusion a half-naked bleeding and battered Superman defeats the monster and drops into Lois Lane arms and croaks!

Copy/Paste from supermantv.com


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Supermans dead?!?


No they got the point and brought him back to life!!!!  to many people got pissed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

That would just SUCK!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

My sentiments exactly.  And those of about 500,00 other superman fans because I hear the writers were blasted with mail and emails etc.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I understand why! What were they thinking?!?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

I have no idea man. Stupid asses.   Ya know I was never a Batman fan but I'd hate to see him killed off either.  Some things you just don't do even if he does wear tights and has a boy in tights as a sidekick.  lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

LOL, your right man!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

I have the Superman comic of his death, sealed..


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Bet it'll be worth something


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Batman was killed off.  Well kinda.  His back was broken by Bane and a new Batman arose.  Dont remember the guys name, but it wasnt Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Where'd this new batman come from?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

you can't go around killing superheroes!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

How'd superman come back from the dead?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Bet it'll be worth something



Probably in about 50 years


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How'd superman come back from the dead?



Money


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Not sure how Superman came back from the dead...  I know he is back though.

I have a comic of the new Batman.  He is super bad ass!  Has mad weapons and cool armor.  Will look for a pic.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

if only that easy!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

[img2]http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/5462/2h/NewKadia.safeshopper.com/images/bk0z3bfy.jpg[/img2]  


This is the only pic I can find so far...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

He has a jet pack and that thing on his wrist launches batarangs that are like razors and kill the bad guys


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

cool pic! Want to know where he came from though


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

I have that cmic, and will look in it because I think it tells you.  Will post later about it because I have to work tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Where do you work?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

I work in IT for Sinclair Oil.  They need me to back up files for the refinerys and all the hotels.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm at work now


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

And you'll have to work tonight? That sucks!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Money


hahahaha  good answer Mudge


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm in IT for the Wall Street Journal/Dow Jones & Co.  I'm off at 22:30 tonight. OT night for me.  Back Saturday normal hours 7pm to 7am


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I work in IT for Sinclair Oil.  They need me to back up files for the refinerys and all the hotels.



You should have those backups automated Pre.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Yea... I work from 2:30 to 11:30   I am suposed to get off early tonight, but if my boss forgot to set the program up, I will be here pretty late 

Fire-  Why do you work such late hours?  What do you work on?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

I cant... need to change the tapes, and tell the jobs to run.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

You can setup scripts to automatically kick off the backups and you can have the drive preloaded by someone onsite already or before the last people leave for the day. where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, the I am the person onsite already   and the tapes need to be taken out of the drive and new ones put in.  There are quite a few drives, but the one that needs to be unloaded and reloaded is the one that runs late unfortunately.  Its just that there is soo much information that one tape cant hold it all.  They are 8mm data cartridges and each hold 7.0 gigs.  Plus I do a bit of printing too.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

Mine do 10GB native and 20 compressed   Its a Tarvan drive, works pretty well but I'd like a newer one. I think they are doing something like 40 or 60GB native now.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Yea... Dont know why they havent upgraded that drive..? Its an IBM.  We have a Hewlet Packard for the net server and the tapes are 40 gig.  Digital data cartriges... They are made by Sony too.  They are also a hell of a lot smaller.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea... I work from 2:30 to 11:30   I am suposed to get off early tonight, but if my boss forgot to set the program up, I will be here pretty late
> 
> Fire-  Why do you work such late hours?  What do you work on?



We are a 365/24/7 shop


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

aren't we suppose to be talking about the hottest female rather than comic books???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Batman was killed off.  Well kinda.  His back was broken by Bane and a new Batman arose.  Dont remember the guys name, but it wasnt Bruce Wayne.


I forgot who took his place. I did like the cartoon, Batman Beyond, when ever I could watch it..


----------



## gr81 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> aren't we suppose to be talking about the hottest female rather than comic books???




yes!!! gentlemen, talk cootchie, not comics I say..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

I duno..wonder woman is kinda hot.and she can tie you up..


was'sup, gr8? Why aren'y  you out partying?
I am stuck @ work..while my hot girlfriend is at the club....
oy..


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

Wonder Woman had big, personality.

Sexist comment #461


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

.and counting!

hey..first one of the new year though, Mudge!
Congratulations!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm partial to batwoman


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey Ris!
How's the first half of your first day in the new year treating you?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Sunburn  Slept in till 10.30 
7.00pm now almost done my first day, i'm sweating it damn hot...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

it's 32 F out right now...1:07 AM....
at work.non-alcoholic sparkling cider to drink..
watching Sea Biscuit right now
good movie


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

18hrs behind  thats heaps ay....
Wow... tough job  What time you get off?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

6am!
4 3/4 hours togo!

hey,gonna watch the movie for a while, be back


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

No worries, i'll be bailin  Catch ya tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

later, bud!
remember to get something on to take care of the sun burn! Alloe!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Still at work burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

I was, I left, and now I am back....
and two bastards won my lottery last night!

(I wasn't one of the two..)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Those bastards  we had a $30mil on the weekend,
didnt put my No's in


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

how did training go?

I made a great 'Mike McSammich"!

(wheat bun, 3 egg whites, 1 yolk, slice fat free cheese, 1 slice lean turkey and spices)
with cup of coffee....great wake up!
Especially after a grueling battle..


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Being an ass man myself...I would agree.
Batwoman ass looks pretty fine in leather 



> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I'm partial to batwoman


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

you are admitting to being an ass, man? Well, that's a big first step!

Happy New Year, Randy!
you @ work, or @ home?


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

I guess I can be Both Burner at times.

1.  An ass man
2.  An "Ass",  man!.

 

Happy New Year Burner.  I'm here at home just takin it easy.
The weather is pretty ugly today in California (Cloudy and Rainy).
Great way to start out the new year .   Oh well, things could be worse.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

man, we could use your weather! (it would be nice to be snow here)
it's odd, Pike's Peak doesn't even have snow on it..it should be covered....


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

I just seen on the news where there's a big snow storm in Auburn, CA.   And a even some snow here in our Santa Cruz Mountains...   A bit late for making snowmen though


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

We never get snow in my town... The elevation is to low.
We're spoiled and used to 70-80 degree average weather. 
If the temp drops a point or 2 below 70 we cry


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

send ity my way, brotha! I am supposed to go 'boarding this weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

I do like seasons....the same weather would kinda suck..
I liked Cali, but I did miss the seasons..
we at least have 3 here.
winter, summer, and the weather in between..


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Here I am Burner in the Bulldozer bringing you some snow


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

hope ya got a lot of gas...bring it ALL!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

is this now a whoring thread and how come nobody told me


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Well I was exagerating a bit.  We do have significant changes in weather between summer and winter. 

Summer ranges anywhere from 70-100.
Winter ranges from 30-60 degrees.

That is a pretty accurate range fluxuation for my California region.



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I do like seasons....the same weather would kinda suck..
> I liked Cali, but I did miss the seasons..
> we at least have 3 here.
> winter, summer, and the weather in between..


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Greek -  "Happy New Year!" 
Sorry, guess it is kind of turning into a whoring thread 
Wasn't intentional though. (Whoops).


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

hey randy..its ok now 

ive been looking for ppl on IM all day! it was DEAD


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah it can be that way sometimes.  It seems when your bored and want to talk to someone, everyone is gone.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

tell me about it..i was complaining to mudge earlier that i was eating cuz i didnt have anybody to talk to on the boards..how pathetic am i


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how did training go?
> 
> I made a great 'Mike McSammich"!
> ...


He wanted to yack so i put all his w8's up and made him lower reps  he wasn't very happy


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Yeah it can be that way sometimes.  It seems when your bored and want to talk to someone, everyone is gone.


I been here for 6hrs with no one.....
Although Tank and Burner gave me 2 good intermissions on yahoo and msn.... KT was kinda quick


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

LOL..... Nahhhh your not pathetic Greek.  There's nothing wrong with eating, especially during the holiday season.. "It's fun"  

So how was your Holidays?  I hope well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

they were ok..been busy with christmas then my bday then new years then going to a wedding saturday when will it all end!!!! my diet is so fucked up!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 1, 2004)

Takes a lot of dedication and obediance...  With that said I had one (1) piece of candy this christmas season. haha!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

show off!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

go Prem  i luv that sort of dedication


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

at least i have pics tho  wheres yours mr goody two shoes


----------



## PreMier (Jan 1, 2004)

Its hella hard too... My grandma makes sooo much homade candy


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah Prem lets see it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 1, 2004)

Ok, I will take some   My description is in my profile though 

I am off of work fianly, so I will chat with ya all later


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow! Greek...  When it rains it pours.  Seems like you get bombarded this time of year    But that's ok, that can be a good thing.   Christmas is always a fun time of year, and coupled by a wedding that sounds like it can add a nice spark.   Oh, and Happy Birthday by the way...  You must get lots of presents having X-mas and your birthday in the same month .   But on the other hand, many say they get cheated too...But presents are presents, they're still fun to get no matter when they come


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

Anyone see the video of the woman who runs head first into a beam trying to catch the boquet?    Another one I have somewhere, her tops comes half way off.


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Bring it on Mudge


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh and Premier,  "I want some of grandmas goodies"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

my top will stay securely in place tyvm


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Darnit 



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my top will stay securely in place tyvm


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Now see what you did Mudge...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

well, your supporet team to keep you lean (hey look! I rhymed!)
is here and now ready to help drive your posts up!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

someone is gonna go top less?


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> someone is gonna go top less?


First she has to knock her head on a beam???


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2004)

What the rumor says!!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Now see what you did Mudge...



I thought you were a bottom man?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

I've got the beam....

let's get this party started!
Wahoo!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

lmao, i DONT feel the love...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

ok guys....all together:
1..2..3..:


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

y'all missed my mouth


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

I am a bottom man Mudge, but I still have to come to the top for air once and awhile (Right?)   



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I thought you were a bottom man?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> y'all missed my mouth


hey..it's dark..where'd I hit then..


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Burner,

I think you hit here  .... 



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey..it's dark..where'd I hit then..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

lucky me!
hey...she looks hot....BTW, hiya, Greek!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok guys....all together:
> 1..2..3..:



You can play spin the bottle with yourself there buddy


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

hi burner, lol


----------



## heeholler (Jan 1, 2004)

I know rock is going to be happy to see another thread that turned into a postwhore thread!


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Greek,

What were you saying about not having anyone to talk to?
It seems you have drawn everyone in now ...

We now have Mudge, Rissole, Burner, myself, and Premier 
I'm jealous now.  I wish I had all this love


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

You are too old Randy


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

you want man love?
Randy..you California-types are a bit too progressive for me..

gawd, I crack myself up sometimes..


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Well I'm off to the store to shop for some dinner stuff.

Happy New year to all.

May this 2004 year bring Happiness, Good Health,  Big Muscles, and well being to all....(Even you Mudge   )


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> You can play spin the bottle with yourself there buddy


wouldn't that sorta like telling myself to fuq-off?


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

It's funny Burner,  before I sent this message I thought to myself, "Am I leaving myself open for this line?"   Then I thought,
"No,  I don't think anyone would notice that little vulnerability".
  But Burner did god dammit...    Well, I guess I deserved that for the  comment ...  Good one Burner



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you want man love?
> Randy..you California-types are a bit too progressive for me..
> 
> gawd, I crack myself up sometimes..


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wouldn't that sorta like telling myself to fuq-off?



"How do you want us to fuck off oh savior?" -Life of Brian (Monty Python)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Very carefully Mudge   (And no, not with your own hand)    And no Burner, don't even think about it.. Not with my hand either 



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> "How do you want us to fuck off oh savior?" -Life of Brian (Monty Python)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> It's funny Burner,  before I sent this message I thought to myself, "Am I leaving myself open for this line?"   Then I thought,
> "No,  I don't think anyone would notice that little vulnerability".
> But Burner did god dammit...    Well, I guess I deserved that for the  comment ...  Good one Burner


hey..it's stillearly in the night..I am still at my normal mental capacity..whatever that may be,...
Firestorm asked me some philosophical ?'s the other night @ 0400 hrs...I wasn't prepared for those!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

I haven't seen any monty python movies in years!
"we are the knights that go nit!"


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks ok Burner, your making up for it now  
Happy New Year 



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey..it's stillearly in the night..I am still at my normal mental capacity..whatever that may be,...
> Firestorm asked me some philosophical ?'s the other night @ 0400 hrs...I wasn't prepared for those!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

what a boring night..that's ok, I like it like that.
I might have to do some 'home work' later for my real estate...
just memory busy work


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Well I wrecken I have to get my  to the store so I can get my fixens to start up some vittles


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

boooo @ homework


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Depends what the assignment is baby 



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> boooo @ homework


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2004)

Bye y'all


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

lol..i dont know what kind of school u go to..but at mine homework sucks! omg.. scratch that..homework is a bad thing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

bye randy!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

what...you're leaving now?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> boooo @ homework


yeah..but it will make me better at what I do..which will turn into better profits...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

apparantly he is..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

hey, cute pics...had a little fun w/ the web cam, gbc?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

looks kinda like a bit of a j'lo thing going on...
hubba hubba!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

lol that was the point..


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I haven't seen any monty python movies in years!
> "we are the knights that go nit!"



THE BLACK KNIGHT ALWAYS TRIUMPHS!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

Foo on J'blo


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

shes hot!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol that was the point..


see how observant I am!
nothin' gets past me!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

J'lo looks good sometimes, but not what I consider hot. The last time she looked hot to me was about 5 years ago on some magazine cover, just doesn't hit me for some reason, and I love latin women but she isn't "it."


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

well not like u can have her anyway


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

where abouts in NJ are you?
I was in the military way back when and stationed in McGuire, AFB


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

middlesex county about an hour north of mcguire..


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> well not like u can have her anyway



Thank goodness, married how many times? Not my kind of woman.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

I thought she was ALMOST married seveal times...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

<--never married


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> middlesex county about an hour north of mcguire..


so um..do you talk 'funny'?


Hey..I asked that to firestorm too..


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

At least twice that I'm aware, Ben would have been #3 I believe. I was raised more old fashioned, people who know what they want out of life and stick to it. I just am not into her, but thats why I'm so damn unpopular I'm sure, old fashioned is boring.

She isn't ugly, just not my type.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> <--never married


that was funny!
you're still pretty young, right?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

Viv just turned 21, which happens to be the age of every woman paying attention to me lately


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> At least twice that I'm aware, Ben would have been #3 I believe. I was raised more old fashioned, people who know what they want out of life and stick to it. I just am not into her, but thats why I'm so damn unpopular I'm sure, old fashioned is boring.
> 
> She isn't ugly, just not my type.


hey, me too-
I just turned 33 Dec. 1, and still single.
I am dating the girl I think I am going to marry tho!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Viv just turned 21, which happens to be the age of every woman paying attention to me lately


what's the problem with that?
How old are you?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

No problem, its just kind of funny to me. I used to always be into older women, I'm 27. Its kind of flattering.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

ive always liked older guys.. the longtime crush is going to be 28 soon, the hottie i met at the club last night is 26

when i was 20 i dated a 30 yr old bc he reminded me of the longtime crush (didnt last long tho  )


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

had a good time lastnight then?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

lol, i did not go home with him, I NEVER DO THAT


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

Hopefully thats not what Burned-bottoms meant


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

heh heh...what's on YOUR mind? I was just wondering if you had a good time last night!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

I was stuck here at work.
I did go outside right before midnight to call the girlfriend to wish her a Happy New Year and watch the fire works off Pike's Pek.
(ther is a tradition here that a club called the 'add-a-man club' hikes up Pike's Peak the day before and @ midnight, set off the fireworks that they hiked up. Pretty cool.
Then back here to boredome..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

just proclaiming my innocence


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

hmm.hmmm.....

ever get to cherry hill? Or too far for you?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey, me too-
> I just turned 33 Dec. 1, and still single.
> I am dating the girl I think I am going to marry tho!


I missed your B'day


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Or strawberry lane??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

never been..im sheltered


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

...........must be the accent


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

i dont have an accent


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

no.... my accent.... i thought you were ignoring me


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

you don't think you have one..
you lived in Jersey all your life?


----------



## heeholler (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey us New Jersey people don't have an accent! We talk normal here! It is everyone else that has the accent!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you don't think you have one..
> you lived in Jersey all your life?


you tell me.... turn your msn on...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Hey us New Jersey people don't have an accent! We talk normal here! It is everyone else that has the accent!


hey, fo-gedabout it....


Hey, I want a fukkin' hawt dawg, wit some fukkin' relish!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> you tell me.... turn your msn on...


@ work, no can do, bro!
why do I get the feeling I can get an idea from watching an episode of Crocodile Hunter.

To-die's werk out is gonna eenvolve some massive weights, danger, danger, danger!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Crikey!! Ya not gonna lift that heavy blighter are ya....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

heh heh..you talk funny...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

caw, do not.... wass all tha abou then....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I spoke to Dale Male b4 and had to talk slow or i had to repeat myself


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

you talk fast too?
I do. I have a theory:
I was born in Puerto Rico. I think they put something in the baby formula that accelerates Puerto Rican's speech.
Don't believe me? Listen to Rosie Perez.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Notreallyfast,ijustmashallmywordstogether


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

oh, the whole, get it out in one breath technique....
gotcha!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

still there??


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> still there??


I am!!!
and I DON'T have an accent!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

yep, was watching Coyote Ugly....very distracting...
now X-men is on..to be followed by, X-II!


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2004)

seen the two Xs...Not bad!


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2004)

Pro'lly followed by XXX after???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

nope. Maybe kiss of the dragon.
No more X's tonight.


----------

